# Roubaix SL3 Expert v. SL3 Pro - weights and wheels



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Trying to decide between these two. The Expert is $3200 and full Ultegra with Fulcrum Racing 4 wheels, aluminum bars and seat post. 

The SL3 Pro SRAM is $4200 with mostly Red, Force Front Derailleur, Roval Fusee SL Wheels, Specialized Carbon Crankset, Carbon bars and seat post. 

One website I looked at said the Expert is 17lbs 7oz while the Pro Dura Ace is 15 lbs 15oz (have not seen a weight on the SRAM Red version), which I presume is based primarily on the weight difference on the components between Ultegra and Dura-Ace and the wheel weight difference between the Fulcrum 4 and the Roval wheels. 

Test rode the Dura Ace version (SRAM is not in stock) and Ultegra versions and did not notice any difference in stiffness. Both were super responsive. 

This is my first bike in six years and I don't plan to buy another for at least another six. At the same time, not looking to spend $1000 extra just to save a pound and a half. I commute 25 miles round trip a couple days a week and then do a long weekend ride usually with a fair amount of climbing. I mostly ride solo and average around 17.5 on my commute with a backpack and around 16 on my longer weekend rides, so I am not a racer but like to go pretty hard. 

Wondering if anyone out there has weighed their SL3 and what did it come in at? 

Has anyone weighed the Fulcrum 4 wheels? There is no weight info on these wheels I can find anywhere. All I have found is that they are a mix between the Fulcrum 3 and 5.

One option would be to get the Expert and then sell the Fulcrum 4's and upgrade the wheels to something lighter, though without knowing the weight its hard to figure how much of a difference that might make. 

Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Buy the Expert, it is a beautiful bike and with full Ultegra will last for years to come. For the $1000.00 in savings buy yourself a nice set of custom built wheels. I have a 2010 Pro thar is built up with SR 11 and HED Ardennes wheels and the G/F has a Expert with full Ultegra. I bought her a set of HED Kermesse wheels and for the bike and she has loved since day one on it.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

mcwenzel said:


> '.................... At the same time, not looking to spend $1000 extra just to save a pound and a half. .....................................


For your situation as you describe it, the Expert is undoubtly the best value for the money.
The Fulcrum 4 is Specialized's version between the 3 and 5; weight is in the mid to high 1500s. The Roval SL 25s are 1485 grams. So weight difference on the wheels appears to be around 100 grams; not an earth shuttering difference for what you want to do with the bike. Considering that manufacturers, and Specialized is not an exception, typically skimp on the wheels, the Expert with a set of upgraded wheels (maybe the Mavic Ksyrium SLs) would be a very good choice.
I went through the same decision process two months ago, I ended up with the Pro DA mainly because of preference to DA (cassette, chain and brakes are still Ultegra) and the color scheme. I am very pleased with the bike. Today I switched the Rovals with a set of Ksyrium SLs I had laying around which I feel is stiffer than the Rovals.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah thanks. That is where I am leaning. Thinking of ditching the Fulcrum 4's for a set of Ksyrium SL's or Easton's, which I can get at 25% off with the bike purchase. If I can sell the Fulcrum 4's for $400 or so I am not looking at a huge outlay.

The color scheme on the Pro is pretty sweet. I looked into that color as a custom but Specialized only sells as is and if I bought the frame separately the price would be huge.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Tarmac SL3 Sram version weighs in with in a couple of ounces of the Pro DuraAce. 
If your not looking to get close to the magical UCI limit of 14.9 lbs. then go with the Expert. Keep in mind that the Expert with the Ultegra double comes with a 53/39 crank and switching to compact is going to require an entirely new crank. That being said it's a great bike for the money. 

If you want the top of the line with out springing for the S-Works get the Pro Sram. Besides being Red/Force, it comes with a compact crank vs. 53/39 found on the DA model. 

I recently switched to a compact crank from a 53/39 and find that in the steep and high mountains of Utah it's a much better set up when things get steep. 

I would consider the actual gearing you need, a compact crank with an 11 tooth cog and a 50 tooth chain ring is equal to 51.5 gear inches, while a 53 tooth chain ring and a 12 tooth cog is 50 gear inches at 90 RPM. 
The same is true on the low end, a 39/28 combination is 15.8 gear inches, a 34/26 is 14.8.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

If you look at the specs you'll see that the Expert and Pro are the same frame. The only difference is the components. $1000.00 is a lot of money for the slight upgrade. I have Fulcrum racing 5's on my Pro ( warranty upgraded from an 2008 expert). They have been bulletproof. I would not spend $ to upgrade them for anything short of deep dish carbon.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadie01 said:


> The Tarmac SL3 Sram version weighs in with in a couple of ounces of the Pro DuraAce.
> If your not looking to get close to the magical UCI limit of 14.9 lbs. then go with the Expert. Keep in mind that the Expert with the Ultegra double comes with a 53/39 crank and switching to compact is going to require an entirely new crank. That being said it's a great bike for the money.
> 
> If you want the top of the line with out springing for the S-Works get the Pro Sram. Besides being Red/Force, it comes with a compact crank vs. 53/39 found on the DA model.
> ...



If I'm not mistaken the Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact comes with a 50/34


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

The Experts and the Pro are all 50/34 compacts with 11/28 rear cassettes.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

mcwenzel said:


> The Experts and the Pro are all 50/34 compacts with 11/28 rear cassettes.


Yep, the Roubaix Expert is definitely Ultegra 50/34 compact. The Tarmac has the standard double.

I'm happy with the Fulcrum Racing 4 wheels on my Roubaix Expert. They are not super light, but they roll good and I have yet to need to touch them with a spoke wrench after about 1200 miles of roads including some fairly rough pavement. The freehub is not quite Shimano silent, but they make nothing like the awful noise I've heard from Fulcrum wheels a few years ago.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

My mistake :O I was comparing the Tarmac Expert to the Pro.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Ended up going with the Roubaix Expert. The SRAM was a special order and after Specialized raised their prices last week I could not get it at the old price. Upgraded the wheels to Ksyrium SL's and am awaiting a new seatpost and pedals so no rides yet. 

Will post a pic when it is ready to ride. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride and good move with the Mavics. What color did you go with?
I am curious about the price increase you mentioned; I have not seen any price increase on their website since the 2011s were posted.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Got the Black. I believe the price increase was to dealers and was previously mentioned in the Specialized forums as taking effect February 14.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Black is beautiful.







[/url] DSCF0720 by BluesDawg, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

mcwenzel said:


> Got the Black. I believe the price increase was to dealers and was previously mentioned in the Specialized forums as taking effect February 14.


I was not aware of that. It helps explain the good deal I got on the bike.
Nice choice on the color; the SLs will complement the stealth look.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

dcgriz said:


> Congrats on the new ride and good move with the Mavics. What color did you go with?
> I am curious about the price increase you mentioned; I have not seen any price increase on their website since the 2011s were posted.


The price for the Roubaix Expert shown on the Specialized site now is $100 higher than when I got mine in December. 2.8% increase.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

BluesDawg said:


> The price for the Roubaix Expert shown on the Specialized site now is $100 higher than when I got mine in December. 2.8% increase.


Yeap! You are correct. My bad. I went back and checked my records when I bought my Pro and it shows an MSRP of $5k instead of $5.2k the website shows now.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Why the new seatpost?


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Special Eyes said:


> Why the new seatpost?


Need a zero setback.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's a pic, still tweaking the setup:

<a href="https://s679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/?action=view&current=IMG_1503a.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv155/mcwenzel/IMG_1503a.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone had any problems shifting with the internal cable routing? Stopped by a local bike shop and they said Specialized sent out an e-mail warning dealers about problems people are having shifting with the internal cable slippage.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

No problems with the shifting on my Roubaix Expert. My LBS guy told me about a service bulletin suggesting to route the shift cables to the opposite side of the downtube to get the most direct curve and avoid binding. I was going to ask him to do it that way anyway as it looks cleaner.

DSCF0721 by BluesDawg, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

All covered under warranty I hope. That's my fear, warranty covers frame & forks, but cable will not be covered. The labor cost to feed new cable through a frame could be costly.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I would think if the cables were to be rerouted because of a shifting problem per a service bulletin, then it would be covered. I don't know. My LBS already knew about it before building up my bike and did it that way the first time. This was back in December, so not breaking news.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. The one I am looking at is already built. I took it for a test ride and seems fine. Just did not want any unexpected surprises two or three month down the road. So if you are overall satisfied with the bike, and after all the reviews I have read, I think I am going to go for it. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I am very happy with my bike. I can't get over how it can feel so stiff and still smooth out rough roads so well. I'm about to go ride a century on it today.


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

I second that. I have had zero problems with shifting or brakes from the routing of the cables. It is such a great ride you will pile on the miles fast. I would go for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, would you recommend doing the BG fit before you have a chance to ride it for a while, or wait a couple of weeks, get comfortable with it first and then get a BG fit?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, would you recommend doing the BG fit before you have a chance to ride it for a while, or wait a couple of weeks, get comfortable with it first and then get a BG fit?


I suggest the latter. Even if you're an experienced cyclist, your fit on the Roubaix will be new. So build some saddle time, make note of any deficiencies, then go for the BG FIT. Obviously, if the deficiencies detract from riding, tweak fit in the interim. 

I'd gauge when to get the BG FIT more on saddle time than days/ weeks.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I have not had any real problems on mine. I have had it in for an adjustment after some very minor sticking on downshifting but I attributed that to cable stretching. I purchased my bike from Mike's Bikes which is a very large Specialized dealer so if there are any issues I am confident they will be aware of it and will take care of it.

Very happy with the bike overall.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

I routed my cables per the tech bulletin. It gives a nice clean look and also keeps the cables from rubbing on the headtube. The bulletin also says to lube the cables with the special Shimano grease. I used Tri-Flow synthetic grease instead. Shifting performance has been fine. I do notice a little bit more lever effort for the rear brake. This is often true even on bikes with external routing since the rear brake just has more cable and housing, but I notice maybe a bit more on this bike.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice clean look. It"s good to hear no issues.


----------



## REYES (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Mcenzel, how is the ride? I have those SLs on my current Cannondale and am debating going Roubaix or Tarmac as my next bike. What does your bike approximately weigh and how does it feel a far as ride? I keep reading that the Roubaix is much more comfortable than the Tarmac but not that great for racing.I haven't fully decided if I want to start racing or not so I am on the fence and your first hand experience would help.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

The ride is predictable and smooth. The bike really handles well. It does not feel as snappy as the SuperSix I test road, but I don't race and that is a non-issue for me. I did not test ride the Tarmac for comparison. 

As for total weight, not sure - but my friends couple year old Tarmac Pro with heavier wheels is a bit lighter. I think the handlebars would be the first thing to upgrade if I was that concerned about weight.

I would guess just under 17 pounds with the upgraded wheels. I will say the shifting on the Roubaix has been a bit disappointing. Not as smooth as I would like. I have had it in the shop multiple times and it still is not 100%. I think Specialized issued a Tech Bulletin so I probably need to bring that to the bike shop's attention (although I bought it from one of the largest Specialized bike stores around).


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you please post the link to the tech bulletin ?


----------



## jabrabu (Feb 16, 2011)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Can you please post the link to the tech bulletin ?


Here ya go:

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/roubaix_sl3_shifting_fix.pdf


----------



## rkgriffin (Jun 28, 2010)

has anyone had their cables re-routed per the tech bulletin and noticed a difference? I just picked up a 2011 Roubaix Expert and it was routed the old way. I mentioned the bulletin and was told they were aware of it but that they had checked out my bike and said it was not having any issue shifting at all.

It feels ok to me but wondering if I should ask that they change it anyway during the 30-day check-up they offer.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice bike!!!, Ksyrium works great, i have a pair in my tarmac and i´m very happy with those wheels


----------



## REYES (Jul 14, 2011)

rkgriffin said:


> has anyone had their cables re-routed per the tech bulletin and noticed a difference? I just picked up a 2011 Roubaix Expert and it was routed the old way. I mentioned the bulletin and was told they were aware of it but that they had checked out my bike and said it was not having any issue shifting at all.
> 
> It feels ok to me but wondering if I should ask that they change it anyway during the 30-day check-up they offer.



The ******* in me would tell them to stop being lazy and get my **** to spec otherwise kiss my business good bye. The kind side would wait until something starts screwing up then ask them to correct it because if there is a tech bulletin posted, it is bound to happen eventually.




mcwenzel said:


> The ride is predictable and smooth. The bike really handles well. It does not feel as snappy as the SuperSix I test road, but I don't race and that is a non-issue for me. I did not test ride the Tarmac for comparison.
> 
> As for total weight, not sure - but my friends couple year old Tarmac Pro with heavier wheels is a bit lighter. I think the handlebars would be the first thing to upgrade if I was that concerned about weight.
> 
> I would guess just under 17 pounds with the upgraded wheels. I will say the shifting on the Roubaix has been a bit disappointing. Not as smooth as I would like. I have had it in the shop multiple times and it still is not 100%. I think Specialized issued a Tech Bulletin so I probably need to bring that to the bike shop's attention (although I bought it from one of the largest Specialized bike stores around).


Sounds pretty radical. How come you don't have the 6700 in gray like Specialized shows online? ALSO, HUGE request but any chance you could take a a bunch of pictures and post em up or pm me ? I would GREATLY appreciate it.
*
EDIT: I just saw the pics you posted in that other thread after browsing. My bad!*


----------



## Windrat (Jul 23, 2012)

one upgrade you may consider is the chain and cassette. I picked up a Dura Ace combo at PBK at a great price The expert comes with a 105 cassette and chain the weight saving is considerable and the shifting performance is also quite apparent. I guess their logic in the spec is that most people would buy upgraded wheels for racing and use these as trainers


----------

